

Technical Explanation of the Super Mario World Credits Warp Exploit - MrValdez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAHXK2wut_I

======
MrValdez
The exploit in action:
[https://youtu.be/zjUn7DvM5Fc?t=11m22s](https://youtu.be/zjUn7DvM5Fc?t=11m22s)

